# Been smoking weed for 10+ Years. Heart Started Racing then Blacked out???



## mrpapagorgio (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been seeing a lot of these same posts lately about people having their heart racing and then possibly blacking out. well the same thing happened to me about 6 months ago. I have been smoking weed since I was about 13 years old and I am now 25. I smoke everyday all day long. Morning to Night. This is not a first timer thing either. I have never had a problem smoking weed and I truly enjoy doing it all the time. I couldn't do anything without smoking a blunt before. It all started about 6 months ago when i was at my boys house. I went to the gym in the morning and then started drinking and smoking right after that around 1pm. I didn't eat anything either all day till late at night right before I experienced the problem. We just finished smoking another blunt and then all of a sudden my heart started to race and felt like it was going to come out of my chest. I started to sweat really bad and had no idea what was going on. Like everyone else says I felt like I was going to have a heart attack. I tried to get up and walk into the other room but that is that last thing I remember. I ended up blacking out and my friends found em on the floor. I ended up hitting my head on the ground and had to get 7 staples in the back of it that night. After i woke up form the blackout i felt better though but I was all paranoid with what happened and what caused it. I tried to smoke after that day but every time i did I always got paranoid that my heart was going to race again and I was going to black out. I couldn't enjoy smoking weed anymore because I was having these issues everything I smoked again. I figured it was time to stop if I couldn't enjoy smoking weed anymore. It has been about 3 months now and I have not smoked since. But everyday goes by and I wish I could be smoking a blunt with all my boys. Everyone I know does ti still but now I am the only one. 

  The problem also is that what ever i do these days I keep getting paranoid that something is going to happen to me. I just don't fell normal after I blacked out that day. Because I drank that night and it happened every time I drink I think its going to happen too. I know its probably just in my head and i need to stop thinking about it. I constantly check my heart rate to make sure its not beating faster. Something I would never worry about before. 

  I did go to the emergency room one day after i quit because I was going through some pretty shitty withdrawal symptoms and they could find nothing wrong with me either. He said it was probably just some strong weed that I smoke but all i did was smoke really good haze all the time. 

  Does anyone have any suggestions on what caused me to blackout that night?

  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of this paranoia so when i do drink, smoke do anything i am not worried about passing out again?

  Any help would be great if you guys have any suggestions on how I can fix this and not be worried about smoking weed again.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have high blood pressure?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you know the source of the weed that you smoked?  Some weed is laced with ex and coke... and some strains don't suit certain people well.  I have had that feeling while drinking, but never smoking, but you just have to learn how to adjust yourself to your body.  You said you were drinking that night and you had nothing to eat the whole day, that means that when you drink, you will start feeling the effects of the liquor really fast.  If you had a lot to drink and then smoked up a blunt, you will probably get knocked out really quickly.  Next time, eat something before, not right before, and then drink & smoke.  I garuntee nothing will happen then.  Cheers.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

> I *garuntee* nothing will happen then.


And if it _does_?


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

mrpapagorgio said:
			
		

> I went to the gym in the morning and then started drinking and smoking right after that around 1pm. *I didn't eat anything either all day* till late at night right before I experienced the problem.


 
That may have been your problem right there, ESPECIALLY after going to the gym, and THEN drinking and smoking right after.  

I had sort of had the same experience when I didn't eat.  I got really light headed, threw up, and then blacked-out, LOL.

I've had the that paranoid feeling before...I think it was a panic attack.  I don't know how to get rid of it, but if you smoke with your boys...I'm sure they'll take care of you if anything happens.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

If you did it everyday and something different suddenly happens one day it probably would have to do with something else.If you're gonna be drinking you got to eat something.Everything come together in a perfect storm.Exercise,empty stomach,alcohol,and blunts.Oh My!
Just start back up a little at a time with friends.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 26, 2008)

Hate to bring it up, but you might want to have your blood sugar looked at. It sounds like you may have "crashed". Thats when your blood sugar gets TOO low. I can always tell when mine is too low, get shakey, light headed, queasy stomach....ect. The lack of food WILL contribute to symptoms like you described, not to mention the booze and blunts. You may now have a bit of anxiety when it comes to your old habits  because of your bad experience. I agree with time4tokin20s, gradually ease back into it. You don't want to jump off full tilt and have another bad "trip"....... easy does it. Good luck.


----------



## mrpapagorgio (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont have high blood pressure that I know of. I went to the doctor after the fact and they said nothing about having high blood pressure. I am going to get a physical soon to have it double checked. 

I have smoked a lot of weed and drank throughout my life and never experienced the problem before.

One of my friends that I was with that night said he started to feel the same way but never passed out. 

I think it could of been dehyrdration taking in affect too?

I think its alll in my head now and just need to get over the fact and start smoking again.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont know for sure,but for some reason i dont think it was the weed.rather the weed.i think that was a result from drinking without any food in your stomach.i've seen that happen many times. also,i wouldnt suggest smoking right after working out,give your body a half hour to rest.definitly dont let this stop you from smokin herb.Quit the drinking b-4 you quit smokin.herbs  alot more healthier for you anyways.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Hate to bring it up, but you might want to have your blood sugar looked at. It sounds like you may have "crashed". Thats when your blood sugar gets TOO low. I can always tell when mine is too low, get shakey, light headed, queasy stomach....ect. The lack of food WILL contribute to symptoms like you described, not to mention the booze and blunts. You may now have a bit of anxiety when it comes to your old habits because of your bad experience. I agree with time4tokin20s, gradually ease back into it. You don't want to jump off full tilt and have another bad "trip"....... easy does it. Good luck.


 
:yeahthat: 

Low blood sugar sounds like the culprit.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> And if it _does_?



then he throws up again and blacks out LOL ahahah


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 26, 2008)

The same exact thing happened to me when I first started smoking..I'm not sure what it is...but I didn't smoke for a long time after that.

 I actually thought I was allergic to it or something. I dunno, but now that I'm a little more experienced at smoking, I'd like to try that again just to see *** it was.

I doubt it will happen again, bro...but if you do smoke and it happens, either stop smoking altogether or try to find a less potent strain and look for more flavor oriented strains that won't trigger that reaction.

 The only thing I can assume about it was that it was a really killer Sativa, and the lack of food and the alcohol set you off in a bad way.

 I did have some negative after effects of that experience for a while; ringing in my ears and anxiety were two of the symptoms.


----------



## tokenbudz420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright man, I have been smoking weed for a long time and have seen this **** happen for the first time ever just yesterday. Well, we had some preemo ******* hydro, like some of the best dro I have seen around my town in a long *** time. I hit one bowl of this **** and was ******* baked, and my tolerance for weed is really high. So were sittin in my boys garage, smoking bongs and vaporizers, and like my one buddy stands up, and all of sudden he starts shaken like crazy and all of sudden he just fell on his ***, staring blankly, convulsing a bit, but nothing really. He stood up so fast, the blood rushed to his head so quickly it knocked him right out for a few seconds, but was fine right after and right back to hittin bowls. But now see, my other boy who just got his new job about a month ago, has been working his *** off and really hasn't smoked weed since he got his new job, and this guy has been smoking weed with me everyday for the past 2 years. He see's this happen to my other buddy, and it set him right off because of how high he was, he "greened" out (couldn't handle his high and he let it control him, that's what we like to call greenin out here). So , he stood up and was attempting to walk but like shaking n ****, and he walked about 5 feet, and just collapsed into a pile of bikes, than snapped back into it, and we were like yo, what the **** is happening. So he stands back up with out help and says he is good to walk, so we let go, and he starts walking all of a sudden, he just goes lifeless, and faceplants the ground. Than while he is on the ground starts convulsing a bit, and none of us had any idea what the **** to do, so I go towards him, and once I did that he came back to it, and got up and was like man, what the **** is happening, like I have no idea whats going on. And I remember that look in his face when he said that, and **** man I was scared. So we hold him up and try to get him to sit and once again he goes lifeless, and when I am saying lifeless, he is just like collapsing like a demolitioned building, just his body goes limp and he falls face first into the ground. But this time when he went out, we caught him and he came back to really quickly. So we sat him down, and he couldn't balance at alllll, so 2 of us had to sit with him, one on each side, and we had to let him lean on us, and he kept saying Keep me occupied please, please just keep me occupied. And for the rest of the night he was tripping about it.

Now, this is my educated guess on what happened, because I used to have panic disorder really bad, and I know realllllly well what panic attacks are because it caused me to quit weed for months. 

"The one kid stood up really fast, had an over-powered head rush which caused him to black out for a couple seconds. So my other friend being really stoned (hasnt smoked in weeks, and is used to smoking everyday, so his tolerance is all fucked) watching that happen to my one friend, starts freaking out inside his head, because after that happened he got really quiet and his face went white. He also experienced his first panic attack not too long ago and that made him trip balls. So with all this happening at once, tripping hard over what you saw, having panic attacks for the second time ever, and this time he is reallly high and has no idea whats going on and with all of this over powering him, he attempts to stand, but is way over stressed and faints. And when he came back from the first time fainting, he was so scared of it happening again, that it did happen again. 
So being in the state he was, he couldn't grasp the situation well, and well, this is what happened."

And I am telling you right now, I am little more strong mentally I think, so I handled my panic attacks really well, but I was having 3 or 4 minimum a day, everyday, and it started with weed, and I was so afraid of pot giving me them, I quit for 3 months, and started again, but when I started a gino would last me a week  So, too much weed, to much anxiety for your body to handle, obviously it's going to shut down. Just take er easy, and remember, your not a robot, you do need to watch out for ****, and make sure you eat enough, sleep enough, etc etc..

So today's lesson is:

"Smoke weed gradually, rather than power-smoking a skeshin in bongs and vaps with your boys (unless your already comfortable with your limits). Always keep grasp on the situation, never let the panic attack take control of you, make sure you control that son of a *****. And always keep a cool mind, don't let **** freak you out or trip you out. Even if that means, getting up and just walking out of the room the weeds being smoked in and just catching a breath of fresh air. Keep er cool boys and remember, weed is a natural plant, unless it's laced, but how do we guarantee that it wont be laced, start growing!"

Hope I could help out a bit, and yes I do realize some of what I said has already been said, but that's because the people I repeated knew what they were talking about. So, keep on token, and if anyone needs any help with Panic Disorder, Panic Attacks or anything revolving around those subjects, feel free to get at me, and I will see what I can do. I came over my Panic Disorder without any medication, just on my own, and it takes peoples years to do that man, sometimes decades, but it took me 3 months to over-come mine and get my mind power back, and got myself back in control. Once again, hope I helped, and it was nice talking to all yah.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

i has that experiences, sometime my heart beat skpped,  my mom has high pressure too,  she drink wines often to thin the bloods,  ya can try drink wine  

try this  sunset blush wine 5 liter box..  also the blackout means you need more potassium  like banana, fig newton, poperg. drink   take it, you will feel replished! and be ready to get high again!! carefully potassium !! lol


----------



## mrpapagorgio (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for that response. That was pretty helpful. Just need to clear my mind from it and think its not going to happen again. Should be back smoking soon enough


----------



## AliAlaska (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone who went through the same thing I went through! Only difference? I kept smoking. But just to give you some background on my experiences... I started smoking REGULARLY around 15 or 16 yo. I am now almost 21 and have passed out/blacked out probably about 6 times after smoking. Recently, I had moved to Alabama from Michigan and I started smoking much better weed (dro, if you will).. I've never noticed any correlation between the strength of the weed and the times I passed out but it always happened the same way: vision starts getting strange, heart begins to race, and if I'm standing I'll usually try to get to something and almost always fail. So embarrassing when there are people I'm not super comfortable with around. But those times weren't bad, I just passed out and came back to in less than a couple minutes. Now don't confused this with black outs. Because I was cognitive of what others were saying. However, one time (only) I smoked some good **** and it started the same but it was worse. Much worse. I was sitting outside smoking a cigarette when it began. Felt my heart begin to race, my vision started swimming then started to get dark, and I knew what was about to come so (stupidly) I tried to get up to at least go inside (didnt want neighbors seeing me and call 911) But I passed out before I got to the door. This is the only time I blacked out. My boyfriend had to carry me inside while I was shaking, sweating to the point of being drenched (the floor was wet) but even when I gained consiousness, I couldn't move or speak. Finally after a while I was okay but it was so scary. I should have gone to the ER looking back, but when weed is involved, ya know... Anyway, I was wondering what the exact circumstances were for you. I wish I remembered it better but it was just so strange. Oh and idk if it helps but I was deathy pale when it happened too. Like white as pure cocaine. I know this was a while back so you may not ever see this but I cant find anyone else who went through the exact thing.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Papabeach is in this thread, NICE!!!!!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 7, 2013)

eat regularly.. no one should really have to tell you that, people can black out/faint from not eating enough/properly enough without all the other issues.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey Papabeach is in this thread, NICE!!!!!



Haaaa the memories 




			
				AliAlaska said:
			
		

> I started smoking much better weed (dro, if you will)..



  do you have a strain name? or just the name of the method for growing it?

Low blood pressure maybe. Not a doctor, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 7, 2013)

i went to the slash concert in 2011 and i was working all day putting in drywall and didnt have time to eat, then me and a cousin picked up only a few drinks (a 4 pack of some barley beer (10%) and quart of some gentleman jack), we smoked maybe 2 joints of some goodstuff in the 4 hours before the concert, halfway into the second set i blacked out and came to in the drunk tank several hours later with a hospital band on my wrist. Turns out the lack of water had dehydrated me with the help of the alcohol the lack of food had caused my blood sugar to be to low, plus a day of physical labor and then a huge walk to get to the concert left me in rough shape. Luckily the police took very good care of me and a really cute blood officer insisted on bringing me water every 20 minutes and was always asking if i wanted a sandwich or cookies. 

I had wandered away from my cousin and the concert hall is huge and apparently i blacked out in the bathroom and a few people found me and got me the help, in the end $120 fine for drunk in public. But well worth it. 

In the end when I got out of the drunk tank I still had a gram in a baggy with 2 papers in the cap of my workboots, and on my keys i had sewing scissors. So i got to get stoned on my walk home. At least i didnt puke on my self!

Moral of the story is lack of fluid and sustenance is going to effect you, adding booze or grass ontop is going to throw you for a loop. Take care of yourself!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 7, 2013)

AliAlaska said:
			
		

> Someone who went through the same thing I went through! Only difference? I kept smoking. But just to give you some background on my experiences... I started smoking REGULARLY around 15 or 16 yo. I am now almost 21 and have passed out/blacked out probably about 6 times after smoking. Recently, I had moved to Alabama from Michigan and I started smoking much better weed (dro, if you will).. I've never noticed any correlation between the strength of the weed and the times I passed out but it always happened the same way: vision starts getting strange, heart begins to race, and if I'm standing I'll usually try to get to something and almost always fail. So embarrassing when there are people I'm not super comfortable with around. But those times weren't bad, I just passed out and came back to in less than a couple minutes. Now don't confused this with black outs. Because I was cognitive of what others were saying. However, one time (only) I smoked some good **** and it started the same but it was worse. Much worse. I was sitting outside smoking a cigarette when it began. Felt my heart begin to race, my vision started swimming then started to get dark, and I knew what was about to come so (stupidly) I tried to get up to at least go inside (didnt want neighbors seeing me and call 911) But I passed out before I got to the door. This is the only time I blacked out. My boyfriend had to carry me inside while I was shaking, sweating to the point of being drenched (the floor was wet) but even when I gained consiousness, I couldn't move or speak. Finally after a while I was okay but it was so scary. I should have gone to the ER looking back, but when weed is involved, ya know... Anyway, I was wondering what the exact circumstances were for you. I wish I remembered it better but it was just so strange. Oh and idk if it helps but I was deathy pale when it happened too. Like white as pure cocaine. I know this was a while back so you may not ever see this but I cant find anyone else who went through the exact thing.



This sounds like something you may want to see a brain specialist about.....


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not a doctor or anything but I do workout, so here's my take

1) Working out and not eating will drop your blood sugar huge. What's the point of hitting the gym and not fueling your muscles to help in recovery. Doing this will cause your body to eat your muscles as an energy source and thus going to the gym was actually a step backwards. 

2) Drinking and not eating will obviously allow the alcohol to be absorbed much quicker. Also, your body had no energy put in to it then all of a sudden gets smacked with a shyt tonne of simple carbs to throw your glycemic index through the roof. Alcohol also lowers blood pressure.

Your kidneys are also working extra hard after a hard workout dealing with all the creatine kinase caused by the tearing of muscle tissues. Throwing booze at them in large amounts, especially instead of water, after a hard workout will not leave them feeling very happy.

3) Marijuana has a tendency to lower your blood pressure as well, especially after just smoking since you have displaced a large portion of oxygen for smoke.

So the jist, you probably blacked out due to low blood pressure from all these things combined. As I say, I'm not a doctor, but I bet if you fueled your body after your workout, you would not have blacked out.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

ive had similar experiences as well, Anxiety is the culpret after the first time, but what sets off the anxiety in the first place? I can explain! theres an article floating around the internet and also I posted a link to it here on MP as well, under curing/harvesting i believe. Its called the importance of harvesting mature marijuana. the article talks about how underdeveloped and immature, or clear trichomes can give effects of anxiety, panic attacks, paranoia, and psychosis. Mainly marijuana produced by cashcroppers and cartels. Their sole purpose in the marijuana game is to make money, therefore when the buds stop packing on weight, they pick! they dont check for cloudy or amber trichomes, cuz they dont care. they would have to wait a couple more weeks, and theyve already achieved what theyre after which is weight, not quality. They wanna grow the buds to a certain size and chop and sell, so they can start a new crop! the more crops per year, the more they grow and the more money they make. This can also be inexperienced/new growers as well, as they just dont know and pick too early. then we buy this bud and smoke it and get the undesired effects of immature trichomes. you see they need to be cloudy so the chemicals in it can change into thc, and amber to change to cbd. those of us who grow, and know what were doing and actually use the product ourselves, wait patiently for the marijuana to mature properly , so we can recieve the desired affects! ive suffered from this for a while, and while some of it is all in your head due to bad experiences, sometimes its not your fault, but the growers mistake. this is why I grow my own, for safety and knowing exactly what im getting! also i like indicas they mellow me out more and ive never had a bad experience with them unlike the sativas, which are more prone to the anxious side effects! hope this helps and look for that articl, its a very good read!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

ok small edit, its under indoor growing, i replied to it so it would be on the first page so you had a chance to find this article.


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 21, 2013)

I passed out just a few weeks ago not sure from what but I am diabetic and had not eaten since mid day passed out close to midnight after only 3 beers and around 3 grams beteen me and a buddy in the vaporizer I ate and was fine afterward I would just drink or blaze when I felt up to it instead of planning it and making myself parinod from knowing that I am going to use something that has made me sick don't hold back but don't push it either a blunt is alot of hits try four five or even less just get a good  buzz not fubared that might help but then again I could be wrong what ever you take in seriously and be safe .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Probably BP. Some Weed can raise yur BP.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (May 23, 2013)

Bro, I know what your problem is and how to fix it.... You need to find some rags, like good quality terry cloths. Rap them tightly around your ankles and then soak them in kerosene! 
   This will stop those ants from running up your legs and eating your candy ***!   
 No, I'm kidding, sorry its not a laughing matter it just that I can't keep myself from busting that on some one! You know you liked it!
   I have a friend that loved to smoke and he had issues come about similar to what you have explained. It has been 2-3 years since he has smoked and will not smoke again. He wants too but he's scared. Don't let this happen! Don't think about it and start back with just weed  SLOWLY.
   I'm sure your problem was the empty stomach/alcohol.  
  I am a roofer in Florida!!! People ask how I stand the heat all day every day. I tell them Oranges and Bananas! I eat my vegetables, good nights sleep. I can tell the difference in how I feel and perform when I had steak and potatoes the previous night and when I eat Fish and salads.  What a huge difference! You get out what you put In.

  Smoke a lil then do something, don't get high and sit around and wait to see if happens again! Your friends are there, If something does happen they got your back. But always, always, Eat right or best you can!


----------



## Jimmy James (May 24, 2013)

I am leaning towards Anxiety & Poor nutrition/hydration.( along with Low BP )
If it happens again - you should try to breath with a brown lunch bag over your mouth and nose. I would also have friend around when you smoke to help you evaluate the situation.


----------



## lizard (May 29, 2013)

Sounds like you just need to quit drinking.


----------



## CubanTokker420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Do u smoke cigarettes.  If so the nicotine can cause those symptoms


----------



## crazdad777 (Jun 19, 2013)

sounds like u should go see a doctor..tht would be the smart thing 2 do..


----------

